# Conglog Slate Mine - Gwynedd- Aug 2012



## Landsker (Aug 13, 2012)

A rather small slate Mine nestled in between Cwmorthin and Rhosydd. Struggled with the photos as the whole mine was full of mist! 

History

The quarry was opened in 1854, when it was the subject of a temporary permission to extract minerals order, or “take note” from Cwmorthin Ucha farm. One of the partners of the enterprise was Robert Roberts, a surgeon at the Oakeley Quarry hospital at Rhiwbryfdir, and it is assumed that he provided the capital for the venture. By 1868 a 21 year lease had been taken out on the land.

Meanwhile, nearby Rhosydd had been extracting slate up the hill since 1853 and their spoil tips and buildings began to encroach on the Conglog sett. They, Rhosydd, had built their manager's house, Plas Cwmorthin, on land to the east of Conclog, just outside the leased territory. But in a later, possibly aggressive move, they built a barracks on Conglog land, next to where the mill would be in 1865/6. From then on, there would be frequent disputes about land . Rhosydd had also built stables near the Conglog mill. From this distance in time, it all looks a little like intimidation. Standing at the launder pillars near the Conglog mill and gazing up at the vast floor 9 tips of Rhosydd there is certainly a feeling of “big brother”.

After several more changes of ownership and management, the quarry finally closed in 1910. It had never been a major player, but had it's moments- 862 tons in 1901, for instance- although production declined steadily then until closure. There was development underground and four chambers were opened out to daylight, now all sadly inaccesible due to collapses. Now, the remains sit evocatively at the head of the cwm, the chambers looming darkly on the hillside.

1 Rhosydd Terrace, Conglog is situated in the hill just behind.





2 First view inside the adit





3 Crossroads





4 Oil Can





5 Curve





6 Wagons, Slab Wagon in the foreground, rubbish wagon in the background





7 Rubbish Wagon





8 A large piece of dagger like slate has fallen from the roof and stuck in the ground, wouldn't want to have been under that when it fell!






Not a bad mooch really, shame I couldn't get any decent pics of the chambers thanks to the mist. Worth a look if your visiting its bigger neighbours.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 13, 2012)

Nice! Scary, but nice!


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 13, 2012)

I like that. The underground stuff looks really good and quite safe? I am a little more used to seeing tunnels with rotten pit props to be honest, so something like this on your pix is a breath of fresh air!


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 13, 2012)

Superb shots of the strata.


----------



## Jet48 (Aug 13, 2012)

The colours in those rocks brilliant


----------

